# RIP little Katy.....Dede's little girl from Tasmania



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

For all who know Dede and aren't on FB here is a sad announcememt I shared on FB this morning. 

Many are inquiring about Dede's little Katykins. Without writing a novel, here is the jest of the story.

As many know Katy experienced some seizures about 3 yrs ago. The local vet at that time put Katy on some older meds, which as we all know, some meds can cause organ damage. Long story short, eventhough Katy's bloodwork started showing liver damage, the vet upped the dosage instead of changing to newer meds. In the meantime, a vet whom Dede liked and had visited with Katy in the beginning had relocated closer to Dede. So a few weeks ago Dede had this new vet check Katy's blood. UGH! The bad news.....liver damage, high liver enzymes. About a week ago Katy developed Pancreatitis. She spent 4 days at the emergency hospital but wasn't getting any better. The vet there thought Katy might do better at home with mommy. So they asked Dede to take her home, puree her foods, and syringe feed her in lieu of IV fluids. Katy was also taking antibiotics and pain meds. Dede called me a few nights ago and said she was concerned that Katy wasn't getting any better. Then she called last night and said Katy had, had a horrible weekend, could not even keep the liquids down any longer. Dede had phoned the vet and they had arranged for an ultrasound at 2 p.m. to check Katy's condition. Dede was crying and said she knew that Katy had worsened and she knew she was facing a horrible decision. When I awakened this morning I immediately checked my email. There was an email dated at 3:46 a.m. from Dede's husband, Derek. The email contained the bad news. Katy's condition had in fact worsened and there was nothing that medicine could do for her. Katy had to be put down. Derek said that Dede was suffering from the decision and will phone me in a couple of days. Little Katykins was only 4 yrs. old.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have thought of them often. What sad news Pat. I remember the day she picked Katy up at the airport. Please send my sympathy to both of them. I know how much little Katy was loved.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

pammy4501 said:


> I have thought of them often. What sad news Pat. I remember the day she picked Katy up at the airport. Please send my sympathy to both of them. I know how much little Katy was loved.


Pam I lay awake thinking of little Katy this morning. Remembering the day the large plane was coming in for a landing and little Katy was on board all alone. Then the steward brought out the little kennel and placed it on the conveyor. Little munchkin was such a tiny little twirp and flying all alone to join her new mommy and daddy. Dede and Derek were there with open arms, tears and smiles to collect their little girl. She was such a little monkey. Dede and Derek do not have any skin kids, so Katy was their world. 

I will give them your warm thoughts and love.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

sassy's mommy said:


> Pam I lay awake thinking of little Katy this morning. Remembering the day the large plane was coming in for a landing and little Katy was on board all alone. Then the steward brought out the little kennel and placed it on the conveyor. Little munchkin was such a tiny little twirp and flying all alone to join her new mommy and daddy. Dede and Derek were there with open arms, tears and smiles to collect their little girl. She was such a little monkey. Dede and Derek do not have any skin kids, so Katy was their world.
> 
> I will give them your warm thoughts and love.


Pat, I know now is not the time, but I so wish she would post here again someday.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Pat, is Dede the gal in Australia?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor little girl, four years is way too short. sorry the end was particulary rough. I feel so heartbroken for Katy's mommy and daddy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is the thread where Baby Katy come home. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/91247-baby-katie-home.html


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So very sad. Before I started posting, I remember reading about how she lost her Chloe.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Prayers. So Very Sorry for the Sadness.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh no. My heart is just broken for Dede and her husband. I remember when she lost her Chloe and how heart wrenching that was. And then, when she was ready for another one, she searched for just the right puppy. And now to lose Katy at such a young age. So very sad. Please offer my condolences Pat.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

pammy4501 said:


> Pat, I know now is not the time, but I so wish she would post here again someday.


Pam, she might.......she might find comfort in seeing the other little malts. I doubt Dede will get another, at least not in the near future. When they bought their home in Tassie there was a lot to be done on the grounds to bring it up to Dede's standard of English gardens. Maybe one day...........



lynda said:


> Pat, is Dede the gal in Australia?


Yes, she is in Tasmania, AUS. Years ago she was in western AUS, Perth, but relocated to Tassie about 6-7 yrs ago.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I was just thinking about Dede and how things were going. I remember how hard a time when she lost Chloe. I am so sorry for their loss. Please let them know they are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

pammy4501 said:


> Here is the thread where Baby Katy come home.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/91247-baby-katie-home.html


Thanks for posting that link Pam. I remember Dede. I remember how I cried, along with everyone else, when she lost Chloe so tragically. I cannot even imagine her losing another one so young. My heart goes out to her and Derek. I am so sad for them both. I will add them to my prayer list. That list never seems to get shorter.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We all can relate to the joy of bringing our baby home, and to lose her at such a young age is heartbreaking. My prayers go out to Dede for comfort. RIP baby girl.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Please tell the family that I send my condolences to them. Just reading this is heartbreaking, never easy doesnt matter age etc;


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's so unreal ,loosing Chloe and now Katy... My heart breaks for them and their loss...


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Such a devastating loss. My heart aches for them. RIP Katy.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Though I posted on FB when I read this terribly sad news, I want to say again how deeply saddened I feel for Dede and Derek. I've been thinking of them thru this day after reading the news. My heart and prayers go out to them both...RIP Little Katykins!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this . I remember when they lost Chloe and how hard it was on Dede. Isn't that the reason that they moved to Tasmania? My heart goes out to them. They will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

So sad... I will keep them in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about Katy. :smcry::smcry::smcry:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

After Chloe now this. So sorry for Dede. :smcry::smcry:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I remember when she got Katy - I am so very sorry for her loss. Little Katy is with the angels and free from pain.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I wasn't here a few years ago so I don't know of the family but that doesn't stop my heart breaking for them for their terrible loss. Every time someone looses their baby, we all feel their pain whether we know them or not.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I remember her and her siggy, her 'little sausage' was so adorable. I'm so heartbroken for her loss of Katie.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh no Pat:smcry:not again:smcry:
my heart breaks for Dede and Derek, I know how much love they have to give to a baby fluff, Chloe was so precious, the little sausage:wub: how smart she was, I always loved reading all about Chloe's adventurers, I remember when Dede sent Matilda her kangaroo:heart:, and how we all prayed and prayed for sweet Chloe, asking God to heal her:smcry: but God had another plan.
Oh how we were all so excited when we heard Dede and Derek had finally decided to open their hearts again to another baby.
I'm hurting soooo much for them:smcry:little Katy brought back the joy to their lives, Dede began to smile again, I rememeber when little Katy climbed out of the xpen, how Dede bragged on how smart she was, she so loved that precious baby girl. We will never know why some go through so much more pain in their lives then others, all I know and can be certain about is that Jesus is right beside Dede and Derek as I type, he knows their pain, he loves them, he will never leave them. That I know for sure. When you talk to Dede please let her know I grieve with her and I will keep them in my prayers.
Rest in peace precious Katy, you brought your mommy and daddy great joy sweetone.
I will keep them in my prayers


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks to all for your sweet thoughts and prayers. I know Dede will cherish all of the prayers that you offer. It is truly a difficult time.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

This is so sad. My heart goes out to Dede and Derek.

I feel bad that I wasn't able to call Dede this Christmas. For several years I made it a point to phone her on Christmas Day. 

Pat, if you speak to Dede, please tell her she has been in my thoughts a lot and that I send my love. 

I recall when talking with her last year that Katy was not well. I was concerned about her then.

It was Dede and Chloe's story that led me to SM. Actually, it was Dede who encouraged me to join. I had written her to express my condolences after Chloe went to the Rainbow Bridge ... in Heaven. I will never forget everything her friends did ... here and all over the world, to try and help save Chloe. And, now the loss of precious Katy, too. 

I, too, as Pam, hope that maybe Dede will return to SM. If anything, just to see that she is still loved ... just as her precious fluff babies have been, too.

Please tell Dede that I am praying that she and Derek will be blessed with comfort, peace, and strength ... to help them get through this very sad time. 

Thank you, Pat, for posting here and on FB. Dede is blessed to have had your friendship over the years.


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

that is so sad and terrible. I hope DeDe feels better and not as sad soon.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Pat, please send my condolences to Dede and Derek  I am just heartbroken for them. I will keep them in my heart and prayers.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

This is devastating news. I, too, remember the "Little Sausage" and the excitement of baby Katie coming into their lives. I cannot begin to imagine how they are feeling with this loss.

Please express my sincere condolences.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just saw this on Facebook......and it is the saddest news ever! Poor Dede....my heart is breaking for her....I didn't even know little Katie was that bad!!! 

OMG, she must be just beside herself!!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news. It all seems so unfair My thoughts and prayers are with Dede and Derek.


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

So horribly devastating. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

RIP dear Katy.... you left us too soon, for sure


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

So so very sad for Dede. My heart just breaks with hers. I hate that she's had to go through this again. Please convey my condolences whenever you speak to her.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry to read this  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

May God be with them during this time. Just heartbreaking  .


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I remember when she got Katy and watching her weigh her, every week. this is so extremely sad. I feel terrible for Dede. Hugs, Love & Prayers to Dede and her family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

This is so very sad. I think that Dede was on here before my time so I didn't really know her but I can only imagine how hard this is for her after reading about what she's gone through. RIP, Katy and kisses and hugs to Dede and her husband. :grouphug:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

RIP sweet, sweet little one!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

OMG No..I remember first when little sausage ate the plastic garbage bag and she went to bridge ..This is so sad for her to loose another furbaby so sad


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh God, Pat. Marie just told me. So heartbreaking. My heart and prayers are with Dede and her husband.
Xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------

